# My cats!



## AJS (Apr 5, 2010)

Alvey






Ricki


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh I love the kitty's so cute! Thanks for sharing AJS !


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 6, 2010)

Cats are such lively, yet comforting pets. Mine tend to stick to me like velcro sometimes, and when I finally peel them away, they leave plenty of fur behind for me to enjoy in their absence...


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's my 20lb cat 'Frankie', she was so cool. We did the diet thing many times, under the vets care, never worked. When we'd walk the dogs she just HAD to come along! People would stop their cars and ask WHAT THAT was, and of course when they came closer they realized it was a huge cat, too funny. Sadly 10yrs ago she was attacked by 2 dogs and killed in our front yard. She was 13yrs young, darn cat. We still miss her to this day.....here she is, doing what she loved best, laying around!


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 6, 2010)

Alvey and Ricki look very sweet  Great pics!

Jill, what a horrible way to lose a beloved pet  That must have been awful. Frankie sounds like she was a cool "little" kitty


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 6, 2010)

She was the coolest of cats Katie!


----------



## AJS (Apr 12, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> Here's my 20lb cat 'Frankie', she was so cool. We did the diet thing many times, under the vets care, never worked. When we'd walk the dogs she just HAD to come along! People would stop their cars and ask WHAT THAT was, and of course when they came closer they realized it was a huge cat, too funny. Sadly 10yrs ago she was attacked by 2 dogs and killed in our front yard. She was 13yrs young, darn cat. We still miss her to this day.....here she is, doing what she loved best, laying around!



Sorry to hear you lost her in such a horrible way. 

Sounds like she was full of character.


----------

